# ATI Catalyst Control Center



## Saftschubsenschubser (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo an alle Technik- sowie Softwarefreaks!

Wie ihr dem Thema des Threads bereits entnehmen könnt, habe ich seit kurzem Probleme mit dem Treiber für meine Grafikkarte. Genauer gesagt: Mit dem ATI Catalyst Control Center.

Das Ding startet extrem (!) langsam im Vergleich zu den anderen Systemstartelementen, die ich so in meiner Liste habe, und das sind nicht unbedingt viele.
Ich habe jetzt schon diverse Male parallel den Taskmanager gestartet, um zu schauen, was meinen PC so lange nach Systemstart arbeiten lässt (An der Front des Gehäuses sticht einem sofort das rote Lämpchen ins Auge, sobald der Arbeitsspeicher, respektive der Prozessor gefordert wird).

Dabei konnte ich lokalisieren, dass es sich um besagten Grafikkartentreiber handeln muss. Unter "Anwendungen" (im Taskmanagerfenster) taucht nämlich, nachdem eigentlich alles soweit hochgefahren ist, ein Programm mit dem Namen "ATI Vision Control" (oder so ähnlich) auf. Hinter dem Namen dann direkt die Info "Keine Rückmeldung", ein Indiz dafür, das irgendwo was klemmt (oder?). 
Diese "Störung" ist allerdings nicht von großer Dauer und verschwindet nach ca. 4-5 Sekunden auch schon wieder, bis der PC dann endlich Einsatzbereit ist.

Ein paar kleine Infos zum System:

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate (64 bit)
Grafikkarte: ATI HD 5770
Prozessor: AMD Athlon II X4 620 (je 2,6 GHz)
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB DDR3

Am liebsten wäre es mir, die Grafikkarte ganz puristisch mit dem Treiber laufen zu lassen und auf das CCC-Gebimmel zu verzichten. Ist das überhaupt möglich? Denn auf Schnickschnack wie Kantenglättung etc. pp kann ich seperat erstmal verzichten, darüber hinaus lässt sich das ja auch in den Anwendungen selbst ggf. zuschalten.

Falls jemand von euch Tipps, Hinweise oder ähnliche Probleme hat, möge er sich doch bitte melden 

Gruß


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Oktober 2011)

> (An der Front des Gehäuses sticht einem sofort das rote Lämpchen ins Auge, sobald der Arbeitsspeicher, respektive der Prozessor gefordert wird).


Bei fast allen Leuten die ich kenne, zeigt das rote Lämpchen am Gehäuse an, wenn die Festplatte rödelt.

Von daher würde ich das ATI ccc nicht automatisch als Schuldigen ausmachen.
Auf meinem Rechher, der deinem von der Leistung her deutlich unterlegen ist (alter Sockel 775) braucht mein CCC grad mal 1.5mb Ram und ist instant da.
Du solltest mal in der msconfig schauen, was alles gleichzeitig gestartet wird mit dem Systemstart.


----------



## Saftschubsenschubser (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe den PC soeben einmal neu gestartet. 

Immerhin habe ich grade festgestellt, dass "Java" (das ich seit ein paar Tagen installiert habe) ebenfalls im Autostart war.
Der Systemstart bleibt allerdings trotzdem sehr langsam.

Ich habe eben einmal versucht zu analysieren, was denn da so viel Speicher verbraucht. Das Catalyst Control Center springt nach Systemstart an die Spitze (absteigend sortiert nach Speicherverbrauch) und bleibt dort auch einige Sekunden mit ca. 48,8 K Speicherverbrauch. Sobald sich mein Rechner dann endlich gefangen hat, pendelt sich das bei ca. 16K ein (Angaben direkt aus dem Taskmanager)

Programme, die sich im Systemstart befinden:

&#9658; Realtek HD Audio-Manager
&#9658; Logitech Setpoint (Treiber für die Maus)
&#9658; Catalyst Control Center
&#9658; Browser Configuration Utility (lässt sich anscheinend gar nicht deaktivieren)
&#9658; Power Reg (wird ebenfalls Logitech zugeordnet)

Gruß


----------



## Varitu (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

bei AMD findest du auch den puren Treiber -ohne CCC.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Saftschubsenschubser (8. Oktober 2011)

Varitu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei AMD findest du auch den puren Treiber -ohne CCC.
> 
> Gruß Varitu



Danke. Problem ist dadurch behoben 

Gruß


----------

